# Google- Do caffeine pills have the health benefit of coffee? - STLtoday.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Do caffeine pills have the health benefit of coffee?**STLtoday.com*Q. For more than 30 years, my husband dealt with *IBS* (*irritable bowel syndrome*). He came to suspect that the problem might have been triggered by overprescription of antibiotics. We tried medical treatment, home remedies, herbal remedies and dietary *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

